# Bad place for Advisory meeting



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

District 7 advisory board meeting at Lone Steer bar in Steele? Correct me if I am wrong but isn't this the same place that has been trying to get the Cannonball Co. and others to get more outfitters started in Steele.I beleive the owners name is Sue?I sure would not want to support this place.I would rather drink coffee in a city Hall or Church.Maybe there is time to change.If I lived in this district I would call the G&F and the board member to change it.Otherwise I would just drink water and make sure to voice my veiw on a very poor choice for the meeting!
Kevin Hayer


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Not to mention - show up at that place on opening day of pheasant season & see how they overbook their rooms & how many angry people are in the lobby wondering where they are going to stay :******: I could never reccomend that place to anyone. Westerner this is the place that rented my room (confirmed with a CC) on the second day we were there.

I have not been out there since & never will again (huntings not that great around there either :roll: But a 20 to 50 miles from there - there were some nice places, with great folks who let people hunt (God Bless em) & he will.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Fetch old boy, we really should get together.

I've got a house northeast of Steele with plenty of room. I'd planned on inviting you out to shoot some pheasants but the hens I planted last spring and the 10-12 week old ones that I put out in September must have been eaten by the coyotes, hawks, and owls. I've only seen one hen all fall, but I heard a rancher about 3 miles east of me has quite a few birds.

I talked to a rancher that's about 3 miles north of my place and he told me a hunter/trapper has taken 42 coyotes since spring within a 2 mile radius of his buildings.

Oh well, we do have a lot of grouse. I'm gonna keep trying on the pheasants though.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I knew a couple, from Zealand, that a few years ago had lots O Pheasants I still have their phone #

I'd love to go - even tho I belly ache about that place, last time we were there - we went south to Zealand to find lots of pheasants. Me & two teenagers got our limits for two days - with 2 shotguns  one of em forgot his gun :roll: So he & I shared mine :lol:

I like shootin sharps as much, if not more, than chinese chickens

I lost a great dog 3 years ago & have not replaced her yet  - that is probably the biggest reason, I have not gone, the past couple years.

You ever hunt that big lake south of there for ducks ???

I used to know a couple good areas for sharps a ways NE of Zealand too. Love that country out there :thumb:


----------

